
Improve writing through a scrum style retrospective - dpnewman
http://blog.therightmargin.com/2016/12/improve-writing-retrospective/
======
avk
Has anyone else applied product or agile techniques to creative endeavors?
Thinking about retro made me wonder whether doing a regular standup with my
writing could lead to new insights, akin to freewriting or journaling.

